# Foot rail for the bar......



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Bracket...*

Had a mate want to add a foot rail… to his bar …to rest you foot on…... when standing at the bar..









I made these brackets out of New Guinea Rosewood…. just need to drill a 40mm hole to thread a 40 mm Tasmanian Oak dowel through…

There are six of them … three for each side of the L-shaped bar.









Made a template and then cut all of them on a bandsaw and smoothed them out on the oscillating spindle sander.

As well as drilling holes I will need to round over all the outer edges and countersink a screw hole to mount them to the base of the bar…

More pics to follow when they are installed…


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Bracket...*
> 
> Had a mate want to add a foot rail… to his bar …to rest you foot on…... when standing at the bar..
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Bracket...*
> 
> Had a mate want to add a foot rail… to his bar …to rest you foot on…... when standing at the bar..
> 
> ...


Far too good to put your feet on, Nice wood


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Bracket...*
> 
> Had a mate want to add a foot rail… to his bar …to rest you foot on…... when standing at the bar..
> 
> ...


Nice work Larry, but how do you know he isn't a bloke?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Bracket...*
> 
> Had a mate want to add a foot rail… to his bar …to rest you foot on…... when standing at the bar..
> 
> ...


Foot rails that look like feet cool )


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Bracket...*
> 
> Had a mate want to add a foot rail… to his bar …to rest you foot on…... when standing at the bar..
> 
> ...


Knowing you, those are going to be the coolest looking foot rests around when you're done.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Bracket...*
> 
> Had a mate want to add a foot rail… to his bar …to rest you foot on…... when standing at the bar..
> 
> ...


Hi Larry. An unusual project with some very nice wood. Looking forward to see how it comes out.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Bracket...*
> 
> Had a mate want to add a foot rail… to his bar …to rest you foot on…... when standing at the bar..
> 
> ...


A different, but appropriate interpretation of a "foot rest", should we start calling it the "foot-foot rest"?

I'm curious to see the installed pictures.

I wish we had easy access to that New Guinea Rosewood in my neck of the woods! It sure is some pretty wood.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Bracket...*
> 
> Had a mate want to add a foot rail… to his bar …to rest you foot on…... when standing at the bar..
> 
> ...


Somehow I was expecting this to start…

As I was laying on the floor in front of the bar, I noticed the pipe I usually pull myself up with was missing. LOL

But no, nothing like that at all. An actual project.

Anyway, it looks good Larry. Nice choice of wood, or timber, as you call it down under. You'll paste the completed pics I trust.

Lee


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Bracket...*
> 
> Had a mate want to add a foot rail… to his bar …to rest you foot on…... when standing at the bar..
> 
> ...


YOU TOO LEE, THAT SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME,, NAH LOOKS LIKE A PROJECT THATS GONNA LOOK GREAT. PROBABLY BETTER THAN GREAT KNOWING YOUR WORK.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Bracket...*
> 
> Had a mate want to add a foot rail… to his bar …to rest you foot on…... when standing at the bar..
> 
> ...


this will look cool, cutting a 45 deg. on a dowel sound hard would like to know how you held it for twisting when cutting?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Bracket...*
> 
> Had a mate want to add a foot rail… to his bar …to rest you foot on…... when standing at the bar..
> 
> ...


well im glad its in the shape of an L…so you guys dont get lost and can follow it right around to the other side….HHHMMM..SEEMS LIKE IT WOOD BE BETTER IF YA JUST HAD AN INSPIRATIONAL CHAIR RIGHT THERE…oooppsss look like i was yelling there…maybe one of my hearing aids is blown out….lol…...good job larry…you down under types have them good timbers to use…someone planted a bunch of pine down here in my neck of the woods…if he just would have had some rosewood seeds…grizz


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Holes and profiles.*

I set up a 40 mm Forstner bit in the drill press and using a sacrificial top and fence drilled the holes through which the 40 mm Dowel will pass..









Then a quick trip around the front edges with a 1/2 roundover bit in the router…








Next time I post these brackets will be after they are installed on the bar….


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Holes and profiles.*
> 
> I set up a 40 mm Forstner bit in the drill press and using a sacrificial top and fence drilled the holes through which the 40 mm Dowel will pass..
> 
> ...


Larry, remember …No beer un the job is done . lol I want to see a straight rail. Since I'm only watching, hand me a beer. Rand


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Holes and profiles.*
> 
> I set up a 40 mm Forstner bit in the drill press and using a sacrificial top and fence drilled the holes through which the 40 mm Dowel will pass..
> 
> ...


IT'S ALMOST TIME TO BELLY UP TO THE BAR BOYS!!! Looking good Larry. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Holes and profiles.*
> 
> I set up a 40 mm Forstner bit in the drill press and using a sacrificial top and fence drilled the holes through which the 40 mm Dowel will pass..
> 
> ...


Larry, Are you buying when you are done to celebrate?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Holes and profiles.*
> 
> I set up a 40 mm Forstner bit in the drill press and using a sacrificial top and fence drilled the holes through which the 40 mm Dowel will pass..
> 
> ...


what on earth are they talking about buddy? you don't drink do you? I mean excessively? I didn't think so chum, they are way off base. thinks ya can make it to the michigan party tomarrow mate? Starts at one our time, and then we're goin to a sawyers place where you can buy wood for nothing. no fooling. well maybe just a bit. see ya there then, I'll take lots of pictures for ya, mike


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Holes and profiles.*
> 
> I set up a 40 mm Forstner bit in the drill press and using a sacrificial top and fence drilled the holes through which the 40 mm Dowel will pass..
> 
> ...


Those are some nice pieces of wood!! Very unique grain!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Installation.*

Finally got around to fitting the bar rail for my good mate John's bar…









After screwing the brackets onto the bar posts the length of Tasmanian Oak Dowel was threaded through the holes and smaller dowels were used to secure the rod..








Here is a shot of me using a small pink rose covered hammer to drive the smaller dowels in..









And a shot of me with the hammer…








As you can see still have to plug the counter bored holes…








Nearly time to christen the bar rails…









Have been invited to a New Year's Eve party tomorrow… the bloke who build the bar in the first place will be there… hope he likes how I did the rails…


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Installation.*
> 
> Finally got around to fitting the bar rail for my good mate John's bar…
> 
> ...


Real nice bar I like the pink hammer.haha Have a happey New Year


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Installation.*
> 
> Finally got around to fitting the bar rail for my good mate John's bar…
> 
> ...


That hammer is for a Sheila!! Nice rails, very handsome!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Installation.*
> 
> Finally got around to fitting the bar rail for my good mate John's bar…
> 
> ...


The pink hammer goes with the shirt. Nice combination.

Great job on the rails.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Installation.*
> 
> Finally got around to fitting the bar rail for my good mate John's bar…
> 
> ...


Now I know where those legs go.

Enjoy the party. Happy new year!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Installation.*
> 
> Finally got around to fitting the bar rail for my good mate John's bar…
> 
> ...


Looking good Larry. It that your new logo? Matching tools and uniforms )


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Installation.*
> 
> Finally got around to fitting the bar rail for my good mate John's bar…
> 
> ...


The Rail looks Great, Larry, and that is a real pretty hammer…
Have some good fun at the party but don't forget to mind your P's and Q's… or do they say, "Mind your L's" nowadays??
All the Best to You in 2011, my Friend!!


----------



## danhux (Feb 28, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Installation.*
> 
> Finally got around to fitting the bar rail for my good mate John's bar…
> 
> ...


great looking bar, nice work, go change your shirt. LOL…happy new year


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Installation.*
> 
> Finally got around to fitting the bar rail for my good mate John's bar…
> 
> ...


Nice rail there buck. I'm sure it will be well received. Thanks for sharing your fetish for pink with us.


----------



## SteveM (Dec 28, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Installation.*
> 
> Finally got around to fitting the bar rail for my good mate John's bar…
> 
> ...


Whoa . . . wait . . . STOP . . . . Installing a foot rail implies standing at the bar. This from the guy who suggests "Drink twice . . . " You should be installing chair rails so your recliners don't mar the bar. LOL.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Installation.*
> 
> Finally got around to fitting the bar rail for my good mate John's bar…
> 
> ...


Hi Larry;

Hi hammer looks good with that shirt.

Lee


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Installation.*
> 
> Finally got around to fitting the bar rail for my good mate John's bar…
> 
> ...


Love the foot rail Larry, but the hammer is a little out of proportion to the user. The color is exciting though.


----------

